# wayne county



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

can we talk about wayne county?? hows the prospects looking what are y'all thinking? two weeks? we should find more this year since that old bag of wind seth beachy won't be in the county for the season


----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

I am a Wayne County-ian. I think a couple more weeks. Im in Middletown right now and geez, Its WAY greener down here. The Daffodils and tulips are in bloom here. Nothing like that in the Co of Wayne. Last year my first find was Blacks in Mohican April 28. Tho I could eat a fist full now if I had them!


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

We usually start finding them end of april round here. Tuesday is gunna kinda slow it down the coming week. Im gunna look around on easter weekend tho!


----------



## steve-o1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

I am from Ashland county, but currently live in Crawford county, i was out looking last night and didnt do any good, got a great place for blacks, but didn't have any luck yet, we will see in a couple weeks. keep in touch and let me know whats going on up in your part of the woods thx.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

Im off work this weekend and i think i will check my early spots looking forward to it. until then be watching they live
http://youtu.be/Wp_K8prLfso


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Any blacks up yet? I have never found a black....ever.


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

went out today, didn't see anything, my spots looked like it was still too early, lets hope for rain and some sunshine!


----------



## grtdn66 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been ou twice a week for 3 weeks to watch the woods grow,weather permitting I would believe blacks anyday now..but also think with a quick warm up greys and half caps will run together..


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

found a few greys and a few dryad's saddles yesterday near fredro 

/Users/Scanner/Desktop/GREYS.jpg /Users/Scanner/Desktop/DRYADS.jpg


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

ugh....cant get my photos to load....


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## rumpleforeskin (Apr 5, 2013)

Found 9 big blacks and 8 fresh doggie dicks yesterday in Mohican. I'm in Spangler now and haven't seen a single fungus. For the record, I have yet to find a single shroom in Spangler tho I look every year. I know they are here, I just can't find em!


----------



## besthen (May 1, 2014)

Found two in Wayne County -- woods...finally!


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

ha! I always check the pickle park too! Ill probably check later today or tomorrow


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

hahaha pickle park! going out this tues and wed all day to check some new spots!


----------



## nixtr (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, the reason you never find any at the Dangler is because I get em all!! (Just kidding) Still feels a little early to me for yellows and ground temps are still below 50 degrees. Blacks have been up though and are prime, my black spots around here quit producing a few years ago so I just get em in Tennessee where I can actually get pounds per mile walked. Stopped in Cinci on my way back from TN this Monday and found 3 yellows the size of my thumb, they were in the woods, southwest facing slope.

It should be a good year though, so don't be afraid to leave a few for the next guy!


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

im sure I have left more than a few as I get too excited and move faster than I should! ahahaha pounds per mile!? wow...that is most def worth the drive


----------

